# 222k and optical out



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

When I connect my optical audio out of my 222k to my AVR, most channels play fine.

There are some that do not however. [ ABC local, RS, and comedy channel comes to mind right now] Why is this?

Anyone come across this problem? The only fix I have found is running my AVR in "virtual" TV mode.

Settings in 222k as follows: Volume leveling disabled, Decoder- dolby/PCM and mode is "line"

No hdmi to AVR. [ too old]

I can also run the red and white rca out to the AVR with avr set to "stereo" and all channels play OK.

I'm not an audiophile [ wish I understood audio better]

Any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## Fosterjaka (Oct 15, 2007)

I have seen my receiver switch from Dolby Digital to Dolby Pro logic with commercials and Local News. Your receiver may not be switching correctly. You may want to change that setting to PCM only and see what happens. I have a 722 but they should handle digital audio the same.


----------



## Fosterjaka (Oct 15, 2007)

I am also thinking your center channel speaker is not connected or you don't use one since it plays ok in virtual surround. Some networks play most content in stereo to left and right speakers. Some will play most of the audio to center channel speaker.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

foster, 
Correct, center speaker not hooked up. Just 4 floor speakers, which work fine for me. 
I should have mentioned the stations that do not play correctly have "audio drop -outs". [ could that be a broadcast issue, then?]
When I manually set receiver to pro logic, the audio drops very low for all stations. 
Stereo tv and dolby digital play fine except for the handfull of stations with the audio drop outs. Interesting that some channels play most of the audio to center speaker. How then do you get the surround effect if they do this?

Hate to sound dense, but I thought once you set up the receiver to whatever mode, it stays there. If it is suppose to switch back and forth, maybe the receiver is not working the way it should. I picked this AVR sometime back for a reasonable price, [ no manual] and it is my first.

thanks for the reply


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

In true surround mode, the majority of the audio comes out of the center channel, w/ some audio coming out of the left an right. The only audio that comes out of the surround/rear's are "surround" effects, for eg: children playing in the distance, a plane flying overhead, or the sound of the fans at a football game. Hook up a center channel and you'll be fine. If not, see if the reciever has an "All channel stereo" option, it won't be true surround but at least you'll have the same audio out of all the speakers.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

shadough said:


> In true surround mode, the majority of the audio comes out of the center channel, w/ some audio coming out of the left an right. The only audio that comes out of the surround/rear's are "surround" effects, for eg: children playing in the distance, a plane flying overhead, or the sound of the fans at a football game. Hook up a center channel and you'll be fine. If not, see if the reciever has an "All channel stereo" option, it won't be true surround but at least you'll have the same audio out of all the speakers.


I tried hooking up center speaker, but no sound from there [ tried all the receiver settings.] So that may be a dead issue. [ The center speaker works, I tested it first]
I have "stereo" and "virtual tv" as a settings option,[ and of course all the others, jazz, rock arena, etc.......] and I actually like virtual tv for sound. It has a "surround" feel to it. The floor speakers I am using have much better sound than the satellite speakers that came with the denon. They kick butt.

Thanks for the explanation.
Still wondering about the difference in audio on those handfull of channels though. Has to be a broadcast thing.


----------

